# WTB left-handed 12 gauge semi-auto & Fish Tank



## AFadenholz (Sep 19, 2015)

I'm on the market for a left-handed 12 gauge semi-auto preferably but open to a pump and a fish tank that is larger than 60 gallons. I'm located in Brunswick. Figured I would post on here before buying them new.


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

Have an acrylic 100 gallon Sea Clear system II tank. Can run salt or fresh out of the tank. Let me know if it’s something you’d be interested in. I’ll make you a deal on it. Send me a DM and we can talk I’m on Eastside


----------



## AFadenholz (Sep 19, 2015)

shot1buck said:


> Have an acrylic 100 gallon Sea Clear system II tank. Can run salt or fresh out of the tank. Let me know if it’s something you’d be interested in. I’ll make you a deal on it. Send me a DM and we can talk I’m on Eastside


Thanks - I just sent you a message with my contact information.


----------



## AFadenholz (Sep 19, 2015)

Harry1959 said:


> I shoot left handed, have hunted with right hand semis my whole life. browning, Winchester, franchi and Benelli. I’ve reversed the safety on all, except my franchi safety was left handed when I bought it. One time when shooting in a trap league I had a 30 second period of discomfort from powder blow by. Other than that one time no issues. I think if shooting thousands of rounds yearly I may need a left handed gun.


I have always shot right handed too - I have an old Mossberg 500 with the safety on top that's a pump and I have a right handed Stoeger 2000 that I can't hit a thing with. I'm just hoping to grab a left handed 12 g before Jan. 30th. I have a big hunt on that day and wanted to splurge on a new gun for it. I'm also on the market for a LH elk rifle. I'm scheduled to go to CO for the 4 rifle season this year and I dont like shooting bolt actions that are right handed.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

'Discussions' concerning left hand shooters shooting right handed firearms needs to be done in a different forum or PM'd rather than in the market place forum.
Please keep posts dedicated only to items OP is searching for.
Thanks


----------

